# Wok & Roll



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

What is the black vegetable? May be my lighting. Not black mushrooms? Do you have a recipe for the soup? Don't tire yourself, though. 😊

Some day, when you have time, and feel like experimenting, try part of a recipe with the pickled ginger you use and part with fresh root Ginger stir-fried in your new Wok. . . just to see if there is a difference, to you.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

The black stuff is fresh baby spinach.
In a bit of olive oil I fried up a small chopped shallot and one chopped garlic for
a few minutes, then added the cabbage and continued to stir fry for a few minutes,
then added the mushrooms and fried two minutes more. Then pushed it to one side aded
a drizzle more of olive oil in the spot and quickly fried up the shrimp. Stir fried it all together to mix it up.

Added about 3 cups of the chicken stock and added the bean sprouts, spinach, and tofu simmered it for a few minutes, then thickened it with about a Teaspoon corn starch, bought it up to a boil and slowly drizzled in Two whipped up eggs...lastly I added the chopped scallions...In the beginning I added about Two tablespoons Soy sauce, A teaspoon ginger, and a sprinkle of white pepper. After tasting it I also added some kosher salt...
It was amazingly full of layers of flavor

BTW...if you like hot and sour soup, you could add a dash of vinegar and hot pepper
flakes and you’ll have Asian Hot & Sour Soup.
Oh, I’ve used fresh ginger in the past, it has a stronger flavor than the jar ginger. It’s
good, but I don’t always have it on hand.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

For proper Hot and Sour Soup you need Chinese Red Vinegar. I'm currently out of it.









Chinese Red Vinegar - Ingredients Glossary - The Woks of Life


Chinese red vinegar (dàhóng zhècù, 大红浙醋) is made from fermented red yeast rice. Learn more about this ingredient and how it's used in Chinese cooking.




thewoksoflife.com


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

wooleybooger said:


> For proper Hot and Sour Soup you need Chinese Red Vinegar. I'm currently out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hot and sour soup is our favorite, we love that soup. We go to this Chinese restaurant and get 2 take out hot and sour soup and two egg rolls each. That is a full meal for us and all together it is just $7.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, I love it too...Where we go they make it very hot. I have a little leftover soup, so today I’m going to add some rice wine vinegar and hot pepper and see what it tastes like.
Sorry, Wooley, I don’t have red vinegar, I read the red vinegar has yeast in it, so I’ll add a pinch of yeast.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Actually the Chinese red vinegar is made from red yeast rice and is diluted to about 2.47% acidity.









Red yeast rice


Understand the potential benefits and risks of taking red yeast rice to lower your cholesterol.




www.mayoclinic.org





I need to make a trip to the Asian store for red vinegar, rice vinegar, palm vinegar and shaoxing wine.

Red yeast rice


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, I just had my last cup of soup with one tablespoon of white rice vinegar and some hot pepper flakes. It was good and fire engine hot! mamma mia!
Next time I go to the asian store I’ll pick up some red rice vinegar now that I know it’s so easy to make hot and sour soup at home.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

The bottle I had said on the label that it was clear, it was too, but would turn red upon opening, it did too.


----------

